# Zapco 750.2 help



## mcgilvrey007 (Feb 22, 2010)

OK guys, I'm going to need some help repairing an amp I bought on ebay.

The guy I bought it from said the remote wire touched the ground and several resistors on the board were burned out. What i discovered when I received the amp was that it was overfused with 3x30 amp fuses instead of 3x25 leading me to believe the amp was overdriven versus a wiring mistake. So what could be damaged on the amplifier board?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

have you taken it apart yet? if not, pop the cover and look for obvious issues. i am not an amp tech, but i do know you will get much better info from those who are if they have something to see. there are probably hundreds of resistors on that board, all with different duties. the smart guys are really going to need to "see" something before you get much feedback.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Send ACJohn an email, most of the time they will fix it for you. call them first, get an RMA, put it in a box with the RMA on it in several places. include a $75 check with it. if it is more than $75 then they will email/call you. otherwise, they fix it and send it back.

I have dealt with them on many occasions and have nothing but positive things to say about the folks up there!


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Was it the amp that came with the controller?

Just wondering because I corresponded with the guy several times and he never said anything about that issue!


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Also, acjohn has also been helpful to me with dc amp use


----------



## mcgilvrey007 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope, it wasn't that guy. It was from a few weeks earlier. I think I'll just send it in to zapco to be repaired


----------

